# Adopted pig likely pregnant?



## PiggieDizzy3 (Oct 11, 2018)

I adopted two presumed male guinea pigs. 4 weeks ago,I noticed the black one drinking more water,and taking on a pear shape,with noticeable lumps on her sides.I read everything I could on sexing cavies, and separated them. I looked at both their bits,and it's still a toss up. The suspected true male was obvious. The suspected likely female..hard to be sure. Only light handling anyway,just in case.
I have ruled out disease/pain discomfort/diet issues.
"She's" been lying down a lot. Not wanting to be petted,she liked petting at first! She chatters her teeth more often. Yawns frequently,changes position..really acts pregnant! I've given more kale,fresh veggies high in water but not too much carrot. Her poops remain consistent,non problematic.. The other day,she stood up like a cat arching it's back,the plopped down..I wondered about contractions? I've felt pelvic bones once today,and it did feel there was a finger width. I believe she is barely a year old. I hope I felt pelvic bones accurately,and that there's no fusion issue..I wanted to post a cpl pics. The ones with yellow on them are from 4 weeks ago, the ones without are from last night. 
Note- I know to separate babies,when,and how much space they need


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Hiya. I have done over 4 years of research on Ethical Hobby Guinea Pig Breeding, And have been a Hobby Breeder for over a year now. I have recently decided to retire, but I still have lot's of information and experience to share!

Yes, she does look pregnant to me. Is it possible for you to send pictures of the two piggies and I can tell you if they're male/female.
The pregnancy usually lasts about 3.5 months. Keep feeding her lot's of extra veg, and lot's of hay and pellets too. Keep her stress free, minimal to no handling and keep her comfy and happy. Make sure she always has plenty of water. Watch out for signs of illness before and after the babies are born, and keep a trusted Small animal vet with experience with Guinea pigs on call at all times, make sure you have an emergency vet open too. a lot can go wrong with guinea pig pregnancies, I have personally never had anything happen to the Moms but I have had a few very sad times where one or more of the babies pass..When the babies are born, don't handle them for at least 24 hrs. Separate males when they are 3-4 weeks old. And females can stay with Mom for as long as you want, I usually wait until they're 6 weeks, and they go to their new homes at 8 weeks.

I would be slightly worried about her age..if Guinea Pigs don't have at least one litter before they are 8 months old there is a high chance of something going wrong,, usually the pelvic bones fused so she can't deliver the babies..sadly it's usually fatal for babies and Mom. That's why I really recommend having a vet on hand at all times.

7.5 sq. feet per Guinea Pig is the recommended minimum.

I'd keep at least one girl and one boy to be paired with the mom and dad as guinea pigs are very social animals 

She looks like she could have them in the next few weeks, or sooner so keep an eye on her!
And keep us and your vet updated. Good luck x


----------



## PiggieDizzy3 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for your reply! 
Yes,I will attempt pics of both today,more comparison. If I'm right,the boar,has always been the smaller of the two! I now know I heard mating rumbling earlier on,when they were housed together. I plan to get the males nuetred before revoking. I'm aware these animals need buddies. I separated them in a set up where they can see,smell,and talk to each other still. 
*update* no squeals or grunts,but when I sat up this morning and looked,Black did ONE hiccup motion,and last night I was POSITIVE I saw fetal movement! More pics and updates asap. Thanks readers


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

OK Great. Keep us updated x


----------

